# How much Watt PSU for my machine



## mathrisk (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi,

Recently my PSU went dead and am looking for a new one.
But as the machine is kinda old (4 years), I don't want to invest much on it - as I'll be selling/donating this soon and upgrade. But first I need it make working/running.

My specs are:
Abit IP35-E,
Intel C2D E8300 (2.66 ghz)
2 GB (800MHz) RAM (2 x 1gb)
Sapphire HD6450 1 GB
2 x SATA HDD (1tb, 320gb)
1 x IDE DVD writer.

what is the minimum watt PSU I need to run the machine.

Is CM350 Plus (350W) is fine? (I am seeing this one the cheapest  )
Or any other recommendation please?

TIA


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2012)

yes 350W is enough but go for FSP Saga II 350W. You should find it for 1.5-1.7k.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 14, 2012)

@OP, any good 350wt psu is good enough for ur rig, but i will suggest u to buy atleast 450wt psu.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 14, 2012)

No need for 450W. This setup will barely take 200W. *Sam*'s suggestion is fine.


----------



## mathrisk (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks guys for your input.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 14, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> @OP, any good 350wt psu is good enough for ur rig, but i will suggest u to buy atleast 450wt psu.



lol? why?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe he is making sure if at all OP adds a Mid Range GFX card later then he doesn't have to change PSU for it.

350W wont be enough for almost any decent card. (Which he is not)


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 15, 2012)

PSU is one of the future proof part of any build..


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2012)

that PSu will suffice Op's need but if needs to Oc the CPU or add a powerful GPU later he may look for CX430v2 / VS450.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 15, 2012)

looking at his rig, im very sure he does not plan to upgrade anytime too soon


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 15, 2012)

Buy FSP SAGA II 500W.
I highly doubt over the availability of SAGA II 350W.


----------



## mathrisk (Apr 15, 2012)

Okay, seeing those replies I doubt I wasn't very clear on my first post.

Since the system is too old (will be celebrating 4th b'day on 2nd May), I just want to make it up and running so that I can backup the stuffs and sell the machine.

(Anyway, a new machine is under planning.  )


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 15, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> lol? why?



i think u already got ur ans ..


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 15, 2012)

yeah 
i think i made him change his mind


----------

